# Bettas make sounds - don't be silly :D



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone every stop and listen to your betta?  I mean it lol. I used to have mine with a heater in a small tank, and when I fed him, all I heard was "crunch, crunch" >< lol I did not even know you could hear that. It was sooo weird lol


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I hear Suki chew her pellets and every once in awhile Po divebombs his gravel. Lol.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

lmao it's impossible for them to -not- make sounds, seeing that they are moving things and sound is generated by vibrations through atoms picked up by your ears.
my fishies make a "pop" sound whenever they come up to peck at my fingers. and speaking of chewing bettas, it's adorable to watch them munch at their food.


----------



## remiska28 (Aug 5, 2011)

When my girls are in full feeding frenzy all I can hear is the snapping as they snatch their food. Vivian attempted to take my fiances finger off when he didn't drop them fast enough. She jumped out at him and scared him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha vicious fish  Everyone keeps telling me "no no fish don't make sounds" darn rights they do lol. Same with someone who asked why I got fish, and he also remarked "fish are useless, because they don't do anything". 

Oh suurree.. because my betta totally doesn't go around in circles when I motion him to, or jump out to grab food, or any of that


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol I guess so!! Never really considered it was them "making" sounds more so than it was the resulting sounds from them snatching food. I guess I was looking at it in a different light.. (eye roll) 

I almost got Laki to jump out for a bloodworm once but I think he knew I would just give it to him -_-' I'm a sucker. The dog and bunny got me trained this way too


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Laki said:


> lol I guess so!! Never really considered it was them "making" sounds more so than it was the resulting sounds from them snatching food. I guess I was looking at it in a different light.. (eye roll)
> 
> I almost got Laki to jump out for a bloodworm once but I think he knew I would just give it to him -_-' I'm a sucker. The dog and bunny got me trained this way too



I agree with you on the Betta's making sounds thing. I have never heard any Betta make sounds of their own personally. On a side not though I do have a female name queen Sheba and she will jump up to get a pellet from me. At first it scared me but then I though it was cute. :lol: I even considered seeing if I put the pellet in my lips if she would jump up and give me a "kiss" LOL!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> I agree with you on the Betta's making sounds thing. I have never heard any Betta make sounds of their own personally. On a side not though I do have a female name queen Sheba and she will jump up to get a pellet from me. At first it scared me but then I though it was cute. :lol: I even considered seeing if I put the pellet in my lips if she would jump up and give me a "kiss" LOL!


 
Haha perhaps, perhaps - watch out if she clamps on your lip ;-)


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Haha perhaps, perhaps - watch out if she clamps on your lip ;-)



LOL That would be even funnier!! I might get famous over a video of that :lol:
I would title it "Betta kiss= FAIL" LOL!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omg!! lol I would love to see that!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha that would be hilarious!!! perhaps a bit shocking too!! I have seen people on youtube stick their finger in the bowl then go screaming because the betta bit them... (deserves her right, sticking her finger in his face LOL)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Betta bites don't hurt... Nor are they that surprising . . Confused. People are such wimps!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol it was surprising when my usually gentle betta decided to fullblown attack my finger (putting a plant in...) he did the full clamp on, twist and pull deleo.  it shocked me lol. Only because it was more OMG HE ATTACKED ME then after it was "hahahaha it doesn't even hurt..." Now I just make him jump for his treats lol


----------



## harrypotter (Aug 9, 2011)

I held my breath when I fed my betta this morning and I could actually hear him chewing! It was amazing!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

harrypotter said:


> I held my breath when I fed my betta this morning and I could actually hear him chewing! It was amazing!


 
Isn't it cool??!!  It's something different... people often mistake them for making absolutely no sounds, but like I said - listen to them yourself and they'll tell ya they do so :lol:


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Goat baps his weighted thermometer against the tank wall. Tiny little gunshot sound. 

Sometimes he does it then glides around and lands in his Geranimal sphere to stare at her when she turns to look at the noise.

They pop their mouth sometimes too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool Thunderloon


----------

